# Aus JPG-Bildern einen Film machen



## kar_sten (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine kostenlose Software, die es mir ermöglicht aus ca. 500 JPG-Bildern einen Film (also so etwas wie eine Diashow) zu machen, der dann auf DVD gebrannt werden kann und mit einem DVD-Recorder ansehbar ist.

Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass ich global einstellen kann, wie lange jedes Bild zu sehen sein soll und vielleicht nur einen kleinen Überblendungseffekt habe. Also langsames Ausblenden des aktuellen und gleichzeitiges Einblenden des nächsten Bildes.

Kennt ihr da etwas?


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ob es ein "all in one" Programm gibt, weiss ich nicht.
Du kannst aber z.B. mit "DVD Slideshow GUI" eine MPEG-Datei erstellen.
Wenn Dein Brennprogramm nicht dazu in der Lage ist daraus eine Video-DVD zu erstellen, kannst Du auch mit z.B. "GUI for dvdauthor" die Video-DVD Struktur (VIDEO_TS/AUDIO_TS) aus der MPEG-Datei erstellen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sierb (6. Juli 2009)

du hast das Programm schon auf deinem PC. Der Windows Movie Maker. Das Programm ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und hat die gewünschten Funktionen. Ca. 5 Minuten Einarbeitungszeit

Du kannst die Sichtbarkeitsdauer der Bilder global einstellen, du kannst es auf DVD brennen und der Überblendeffekt lässt sich per Maus ganz einfach reinziehen.

Außerdem kann der Moviemaker Titel und einen kurzen Abspann erstellen. Und man kann den Bildern an sich noch Effekte geben (Raus und Reinfahren wirkt bei einer Diashow meistens sehr gut).
Ach ja. Musik kannst du auch drunterlegen.


----------



## artek (8. September 2009)

Das programm heisst   Pro show Gold


----------



## kar_sten (8. September 2009)

artek hat gesagt.:


> Das programm heisst   Pro show Gold



Danke. Endlich bekomme ich die Lösung


----------

